# Ferret vasectomy



## Mikmon (12 mo ago)

Hi guys I’m new to the forum ! I’m looking for a vet in the midlands that dose ferret vasectomy do anyone know of any ? All information welcome. TIA


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Can I ask why you're after a vasectomy rather than castration? 
The only reason I can think of, to bring females out of heat, is no longer considered valid, as there are much safer ways to do that now.


----------



## Mikmon (12 mo ago)

Babyshoes said:


> Can I ask why you're after a vasectomy rather than castration?
> The only reason I can think of, to bring females out of heat, is no longer considered valid, as there are much safer ways to do that now.


hi yes to bring females out of season, I've got 3 ferrets all live together thought that was a logical way rather than Jill jabs


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Mikmon said:


> hi yes to bring females out of season, I've got 3 ferrets all live together thought that was a logical way rather than Jill jabs


 It's an old fashioned technique, that can spread sexuality transmitted diseases and leave the jills injured (in rare cases fatally), because ferret mating is not gentle.

It's also not fair on the hob, who will be unable to live with other males and won't get as much attention from humans, as he'll stink and be aggressive in season.

I think you'll struggle to find a vet willing to do it for those reasons. Jill jabs work, but now the implant is also a viable option that lasts longer.

If you're not planning to breed, spaying them at around 9-12 months is the best option in my opinion, though some vets prefer not to neuter ferrets any more because of a study in the US which linked neutering ferrets to increase risk of adrenal disease. (Adrenal disease is no longer a death sentence, the implant typically increases their life expectancy close to what it would be without the disease.)
However, ferrets in the US are typically neutered way too young (~8weeks), and I believe the same study, if it were done here, would have very different results, as we tend to spay or castrate ferrets around the age of sexual maturity in the UK.


----------

